# Tracking Job



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Bullwinkle arrowed a buck yesterday at dusk and we hope to recover it this morning with the help of his hound. Temps in mid 30s, so it should have cooled off.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice ! good luck trackerman!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope you guys find it and the coyotes didn’t get to him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to Bullwinkle! Good luck finding him. The deer that is.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

We lost the deer to coyotes. Dog went right to it this morning anyway. 

A poor shot allowed the deer to travel about a quarter mile through some relatively heavy cover. 

Bullwinkle was getting over-heated last night and called off the dog.

We salvaged the head for a European mount and maybe a hydro dip, as well.

That's that. Dang beast would have gone over 200 pounds dressed. The biggest body I've seen to date.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

bummer on the yotes . least you found him though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a shame. At least Bullwinkle didn’t spill any of his own 🩸


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s too bad the coyotes got to him first sounds like it’s time to declare war on them coyotes


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm with you, Pokey. 

Dang tough during our 3-months of deer hunting to actively pursue 'yotes without stirring things up too much but I will be at "at-the-ready" now, since I won't be in a hurry to take another whitetail over the next month or so. In fact, I will be in a blind well before daylight tomorrow and will be totally prepared for any howling trouble makers and will not be thinking deer hunting; don't want another one right now. I've taken a few 'yotes this way in deer stands, but never really made them a priority during the deer season. We'll see how they like the taste of a big bore.

Bullwinkle didn't really want to tag the deer, but I told him he killed it and he only gets one buck at my place. Our taxidermist wouldn't take the job without a tag anyway. 

That just means we are both doe boys now.


----------



## mijohnstondavid0067 (Jan 12, 2022)

Glenwhey said:


> We lost the deer to coyotes. Dog went right to it this morning anyway.
> 
> A poor shot allowed the deer to travel about a quarter mile through some relatively heavy cover.
> 
> ...


nice photo thanks for sharing its a high rack for sure my biggest deer i ever got was a 8 point you cant eat the antlers uno but now a coyote hunting trainee and im a tracker of wildlife .


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

_nice photo thanks for sharing its a high rack for sure my biggest deer i ever got was a 8 point you cant eat the antlers uno but now a coyote hunting trainee and im a tracker of wildlife ._

It's all about paying those dues.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenwhey said:


> We lost the deer to coyotes. Dog went right to it this morning anyway.
> 
> A poor shot allowed the deer to travel about a quarter mile through some relatively heavy cover.
> 
> ...


*NICE BUCK BULLWINKLE-----CONGRATS GETTING HIM*


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Heading out this evening in an attempt to get even with the critters that stole that monster. And, Bullwinkle will be there.


----------

